
Flow Is Why The "OK" Is Always On The Right - shawndumas
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664046/design-basics-flow-is-why-the-ok-is-always-on-the-right
======
maxdemarzi
This seems a bit off to me. We're used to scanning things, specially after
doing something more than once and since I already know what I want, I can
click on the OK button as soon as I see it. No back-tracking needed.

I think the difference is optimization for first use and subsequent use... but
thing is, we've all seen OK/Cancel prompts before.

~~~
rojoca
> we've all seen OK/Cancel prompts before

It's interesting to think about common patterns and if they really are in the
user's best interest or if a new pattern might offer some benefit. I'm
undecided in this case.

When it comes to non-standard button labels, when there are more than 2
options, or on dialogs where the user should think about what they are doing
(e.g., actions which cannot be undone) having the most used option last
doesn't sound like the worst idea.

